# F/S Barn Fresh Autocycle



## THE STIG




----------



## bike

*Hot*

Damn! still out there!


----------



## cyclingday

Definitely, an interesting find.
 Some great parts on that bike.


----------



## THE STIG

Offers ????? hurry before it get chopped ..........


----------



## prewarkid

*Nice find.*

It's good to see they are still out there.  This is a rough one missing some parts.  This one is in a grey area.  Might be salvageable...maybe parts could complete a few A/C projects.  Either way its not going to go cheap. 

Good luck on your sale.


----------



## Dave K

No crime parting this one out.  Is is a great find but not showing original paint that I can see and built from some incorrect parts.


----------



## bike

*exactly*



Dave K said:


> No crime parting this one out.  Is is a great find but not showing original paint that I can see and built from some incorrect parts.




which parts are incorrect?

He said a price- now "you" (interested parties) put a number on the table- funny how it is not worth it and yet the parts (do actually) sell at "unrealistic" prices- I know because I have bought and sold at prices people scoffed at.


----------



## StevieZ

I'm not really sure what's up with you guys. But in my shop that bike is a pretty easy fix to ride the way it is or a great bike to restore. Not everyday you find then. Like the man said make him a offer. The worste he is going to say is no. Great bike!!!


----------



## Dave K

bike said:


> which parts are incorrect?




Bike should have a 6 hole rack and a side stand, also possibly something up with having those handle bars and seat with dual headlights.  Not hating on the bike it is a great project just pointing out it would not be a crime against humanity to part this one out like it would be if it where all original paint with 100% OG parts.


----------



## bikewhorder

Dave K said:


> Bike should have a 6 hole rack and a side stand, also possibly something up with having those handle bars and with dual headlights.  Not hating on the bike it is a great project just pointing out it would not be a crime against humanity to part this one out like it would be if it where all original paint with 100% OG parts.




I agree, this thing is like the definition of parts bike, and its a Schwinn after all so you have to assume its already been departed and reparted several times!


----------



## carlitos60

*Move or Remove the Cra*!!!!!!*

CABERs!!!!

You Guys FOLLOW the RULES when YOU Feel Like!!!!!

Is This a *SALE* Thread; OR a *Main Discussion Thread**!!!!!!

Move or Remove the Cra*!!!!!!

OH Noooooooo Remove MY POST; It's EASIER!!!!



Have a Good Memorial Day!!!


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*can see.....*

I can see that tank fetching 1800.00 Even with the acid damage from the battery leak.... did these come with silverays?? Always wondered about that one?


----------



## bentwoody66

2 more cents is the fact that kids beat these bikes and rode the crap outta them. How many of those ever elusive "crows beak" chainguards went in the trash after that weak rear mount broke?

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*.....................................*



bentwoody66 said:


> I really hate these topics but........... did anyone here on the cabe purchase this bike new? Just sayin' you know. You could mix and match anything in '38, whos to say any of these parts are incorrect. I think at this time in history things were kinda tense worldwide. Maybe this was sold in a ma & pa hardware store in '39 or '40 and they had to put different parts on to sell. Just my 2 cents
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk




So what you are saying is that Schwinn did weird stuff? HAH! i knew it....  well the absense of a fender bomb or silveray makes this one a strange bird....these bikes were built to the specs of the customers per bicycle commentary iI've heard before..... would look better duked out..... there are a lot of strange components on this one though.... would be worth a fortune in parts


----------



## bentwoody66

Nice to see my first post deleted.....

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk


----------



## THE STIG

battery,air and oil,,, 




on the road again,,,


----------



## bentwoody66

I think its a beaut! Good luck with the sale

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk


----------



## THE STIG




----------



## WES PINCHOT

*Barn fresh bikes*

IF YOU NEED A KEY FOR THE CYCLE LOCKS
ON THE TWO POSTED, I CAN CUT THEM TO
THE "AN" CODE NUMBERS.
EMAIL DIRECT:wespinchot@yahoo.com


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*maybe it was....*

Maybe the absence of an ornament on the fender would lead me to believe this was a Goodrich bicycle....


----------



## THE STIG

WES PINCHOT said:


> IF YOU NEED A KEY FOR THE CYCLE LOCKS
> ON THE TWO POSTED, I CAN CUT THEM TO
> THE "AN" CODE NUMBERS.
> EMAIL DIRECT:wespinchot@yahoo.com




sent numb via email  thks  terry


----------



## Freqman1

SJ_BIKER said:


> Maybe the absence of an ornament on the fender would lead me to believe this was a Goodrich bicycle....




I was told the silver rays vice the Seiss lights was indicative of Chicago Supply bicycles? BTW could you provide the serial for the frame? 1938? V/r Shawn


----------



## bike

*I have seen varous cycle supply catalogs*



Freqman1 said:


> I was told the silver rays vice the Seiss lights was indicative of Chicago Supply bicycles? BTW could you provide the serial for the frame? 1938? V/r Shawn




selling double diamond motobike frames as 39 models- just cause it was old they did not throw it away- I found a catalalog of one of the supply houses having a blow out in the late 30s --30 year old back stock!

I have spent thousands of dollars on paper to learn- people here have no idea how lucky they are with the net and still it seems they cannot bother to read catalogS -one and then know it. Forget about finger fing hundreds of bikes to determine if the "wrong" parts are actually "as built" (vs "as cataloged")


----------



## THE STIG

freqman1 said:


> btw could you provide the serial for the frame? 1938? V/r shawn




a08.......


----------



## THE STIG

Mystery solved ???  the green rack was orig. red as this bike, the fender has a second hole with a relief in the brace for clearance .


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Plus that style rack clamp is unique to the prewar canti frames... 
I'd ride the snot out a that... 
Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## THE STIG

i think i'm going to now .


----------



## WES PINCHOT

Looked like the remnants of a greyhound on the 
autocycle fender! Could very well be a schwinn
made ranger.
WHAT HAPPENED TO THE REAR TAIL LIGHT?


----------



## WES PINCHOT

*F/S Barn Fresh Autocycle Your Message*

Please don't ride on those vintage tires!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

What is the badge?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcycles

*Seiss vs Silver Rays*

*No such 'rule'.  I've owned a good number of the cantilever models over the years, many Schwinn badged bikes had SilverRays as well.  These were suppliers....Schwinn used what was available.

Check the hole spacing for side by side versus vertical.  Could be Ranger ...

Best guess would be BFG as the dual light model was their Motorbike for the late 30's.

Be nice if that bike stayed together and someone did a proper resto on it.

Your first pix showed what looked like a Bulb type taillight on the back reflector, what happened to that? 
Almost looked like an Aerocycle TL...
*



Freqman1 said:


> I was told the silver rays vice the Seiss lights was indicative of Chicago Supply bicycles? BTW could you provide the serial for the frame? 1938? V/r Shawn


----------



## THE STIG

bobcycles said:


> *No such 'rule'.  I've owned a good number of the cantilever models over the years, many Schwinn badged bikes had SilverRays as well.  These were suppliers....Schwinn used what was available.
> 
> Check the hole spacing for side by side versus vertical.  Could be Ranger ...
> 
> Best guess would be BFG as the dual light model was their Motorbike for the late 30's.
> 
> Be nice if that bike stayed together and someone did a proper resto on it.
> 
> Your first pix showed what looked like a Bulb type taillight on the back reflector, what happened to that?
> Almost looked like an Aerocycle TL...
> *




its on the other bike and no aero
badge holes vert. .
and its not get'n parted


----------



## THE STIG

///////////////////


----------



## Djshakes

Cool bike.  I would bet that is the way it came.  $8500 cool?  No...but cool bike none the less.


----------



## bricycle

I noticed the "AS" button bars are not the "tapered" stem mount Torringtons.... were the made with both stem style bars???


----------



## markivpedalpusher

I would say yes. The AS button showed up as early as 37.


----------



## bricycle

markivpedalpusher said:


> I would say yes. The AS button showed up as early as 37.




Thanks sir.


----------



## cyclingday

One detail about this bike that I thought was interesting, was the clip on the handlebar that secures the brake cable.
I've always noticed that the cable is fastened this way in the catalog pictures, but I've never actually seen one of the clips.
It looks similar to the clip that fastened the cable to the truss rod, but only large enough to wrap around the handlebar.


----------



## THE STIG




----------



## bike

*cant count on it*



cyclingday said:


> One detail about this bike that I thought was interesting, was the clip on the handlebar that secures the brake cable.
> I've always noticed that the cable is fastened this way in the catalog pictures, but I've never actually seen one of the clips.
> It looks similar to the clip that fastened the cable to the truss rod, but only large enough to wrap around the handlebar.




cause as a previous poster noted the bike is built from pieces... sheesh! from orig owner what more do you guys want??!!


----------



## Djshakes

cyclingday said:


> One detail about this bike that I thought was interesting, was the clip on the handlebar that secures the brake cable.
> I've always noticed that the cable is fastened this way in the catalog pictures, but I've never actually seen one of the clips.
> It looks similar to the clip that fastened the cable to the truss rod, but only large enough to wrap around the handlebar.




I had a handlebar mount on one of my first autocycles.  Don't know what I did with it.

I personally think the truss rod mounting clips are more rare. I have only had one on a very nice original bike.  I know some hardcore Schwinn collectors that have been in the hobby longer than all of us and never had one.  That was the first piece that popped off.  I am having them made in a limited quantity based on the one original I have and they will be available soon.


----------



## THE STIG

again, these 4 bikes came from the original owners, the A/c (fathers 99yrs) WF (mothers?) other 2 schwinns (sons73-75) looks like they painted them all at once. parts got mixed up,,,, there all here....
rack from green bike, legs are orig red as the bike and the deck is chrome.


----------



## THE STIG

badda bing,,


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Any sign of a decal on tank?.. looks good with chrome rack. .. now take off the drop stand lol 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## THE STIG

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Any sign of a decal on tank?.. looks good with chrome rack. .. now take off the drop stand lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk




no decals yet, i was going to leave that up to the new owner, but since its been degraded to a 85¢ bike... i guess i'll just keep it .


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*...............................*



THE STIG said:


> no decals yet, i was going to leave that up to the new owner, but since its been degraded to a 85¢ bike... i guess i'll just keep it .




Good for you....honestly ....I think its safe to say some of us are a weeee bit jealous that you got it we don't.....lol....iI have to settle for a repop tank.....when you have the real deal.....must be nice.....bring her back from the dead....she's been through hell.....


----------



## kccomet

85 cents, id give a little more than that for it. great find, id be pretty excited if it was mine. now on the other hand its amazing the asking prices and sometimes the final selling prices of some of these bikes. ive been in the hobby for a long long time and ive never been shy about parting with my money but im about ready to say stick a fork in me


----------



## THE STIG

the bike is worth $7500-8500 in parts all day long, im not going to sell it cheap ($2500) so someone can part and make the money, heck i can do that.   it was a starting price and i was open to offers, $6500 would have bought the bike and they could have rode it home...too late .


----------



## bikeyard

*Autocycle*

Put it on ebay whole and watch it climb


----------



## jkent

I would love to own your bike. It's just out of my league to try to purchase it.
This is the exact reason I refrain from throwing numbers out there. 
I know the majority of collectors want to see factory paint even if it's rough paint, It's still  original.
Sometimes it's just hard to see the beauty under the mess.
The bike just might bring $8500 in parts, I personally think that would be a stretch. 
But the person buying the bike with the intentions of restoring it looks at it, Not in parts but what it would cost to get the bike back together in showroom condition. 
A conservative number would probably be $4500 to restore it. So giving $8500 for the bike and restoring it for another $4500
you would have over $13,000 in it. probably more $$$$ than the bike is worth.
Everyone want to find a bike like that hanging in a barn. Just not too many people willing to purchase at top dollar and still invest another fortune in it to get the bike back in good condition. It would take some deep pockets.
There is nothing more aggravating than a bunch of people throwing out huge numbers on bikes they know they never have any intentions of purchasing. Or the person that owns the bike knows it's a very hard bike to find and knows it has value but everyone wants to chop you off at the knees.
A bike like that if it was mine, I would offer it here first and not have this back ad forth conversation with a bunch of lowballers.
If the bike didn't sell I would just move on and list the bike on EBay where you have a much larger audience.
Put a # on the bike, Or put a reserve on it. If it sells it sells if it doesn't you would atleast know what the rest of the world would be willing to pay. 
Just my .02
JKent


----------



## WES PINCHOT

*All things considered!*

All things considered!
I think it would be in the best interest of the hobby
for the owner of this bike to restore it for posterity.

Whether it is the current owner or the future owner,
the bike deserves to be restored.

I have "never restored a bike" and been a Schwinn owner
all my life and a collector for over twenty five years.

That said, if i possessed this bike, i would restore it, or
find someone who in acquiring it would be willing to do the same.

This bike does not deserve to be parted out in respect for
the fact that it has survived over seventy five years. 
Nor should it have its parts scattered to the winds!

Why that is almost as long as i have been around!

I am also very anxious to see what ever else comes from
where that bike was stored all these years.

Wes Pinchot
aka fender doctor


----------



## bricycle

WES PINCHOT said:


> All things considered!
> I think it would be in the best interest of the hobby
> for the owner of this bike to restore it for posterity.
> 
> Whether it is the current owner or the future owner,
> the bike deserves to be restored.
> 
> I have "never restored a bike" and been a Schwinn owner
> all my life and a collector for over twenty five years.
> 
> That said, if i possessed this bike, i would restore it, or
> find someone who in acquiring it would be willing to do the same.
> 
> This bike does not deserve to be parted out in respect for
> the fact that it has survived over seventy five years.
> Nor should it have its parts scattered to the winds!
> 
> Why that is almost as long as i have been around!
> 
> I am also very anxious to see what ever else comes from
> where that bike was stored all these years.
> 
> Wes Pinchot
> aka fender doctor




I agree with Wes.....


----------



## bike

*It seems that "you Americans"*

(3d  4 th generation and more) are VERY SHY to make offers.  I will consider ANY offer as long as it is not discrespectful in tone (not amount) I have made offers of 25% of asking and then found I paid too much! Also trashing my item-while at the same time trying to buy it does not play. I may have one eye but I can see.


Litteraly wave money in my face and you will never buy it. I have had that happen at swaps many times and I say ok whoever pulls out the most cash gets the other guys money- no one has taken me up. "hey buddy at least you can buy a hamburger- can't eat bike parts" - yeah right

Rant over


----------



## Dave K

I would ride it as is or attempt to clean rattle can paint off and see what is left of the OG paint.  Would not in a million years restore this bike.  After a restoration you would not be able to distinguish this bike from a bike built from parts.


----------



## bricycle

I just noticed this is (was) a sale thread, and now we've made a mess of this thread. (sorry) It's a great bike someone should step up for it....


----------



## Crazybikelady

bricycle said:


> I just noticed this is (was) a sale thread, and now we've made a mess of this thread. (sorry) It's a great bike someone should step up for it....




LOL, check post #11, Bri. Haha


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

THE STIG said:


> badda bing,,




I can't find the pictures you uploaded of the teardrop pedals...but they may be long on this bike if it is a bfg

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## THE STIG

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I can't find the pictures you uploaded of the teardrop pedals...but they may be long on this bike if it is a bfg
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk




there on my arrow now, yes prolly BFG


----------



## THE STIG

UT OH, does that mean it's been parted


----------



## bricycle

THE STIG said:


> UT OH, does that mean it's been parted




...no, it's called "creative liberties"....


----------



## THE STIG

bricycle said:


> ...no, it's called "creative liberties"....




 figured i'll ride the arrow,, don't do much night riding to ride a schwinn


----------



## WES PINCHOT

For clarification only!
Now that the dust and dirt have been removed,
it looks like the color of the paint is a 
Rustoleum "red lead"!


----------



## THE STIG

it was a beotch get'n off the rack


----------



## IRMB

THE STIG said:


> it was a beotch get'n off the rack




What badge?

I'm building up a 38 Canti myself and would love to know!

Thanks.


----------



## THE STIG

no badge, vert holes


----------



## IRMB

THE STIG said:


> no badge, vert holes




Got it. Thanks.

Any idea what it might have come with?


----------



## Djshakes

THE STIG said:


> the bike is worth $7500-8500 in parts all day long, im not going to sell it cheap ($2500) so someone can part and make the money, heck i can do that.   it was a starting price and i was open to offers, $6500 would have bought the bike and they could have rode it home...too late .




I think you are bit optimistic.  I'm not trying to be rude but $6500 is even high.  My assessment giving high retail.

Brake and lever: $1000 (rest of wheels are trashed)
Tank:  $2500
Lights with Bracket - $450
Springer -  $250
Bars - $150
Stem -  $50
Frame -  $350
Fenders -  $250
Rack -  $400
Seat -  $100
Drop Stand - $75
Rear Reflector - $100
Total - $5675  (If you bought the whole thing you would hope to get a discount off these high retails).


Sorry, but when I read "This is worth $8500 in parts", I had to chime in.


----------



## WES PINCHOT

*F/S Barn Fresh Autocycl*

The worth is in the eyes of the beholder!
The ultimate value is as agreed upon, 
between the buyer and seller!


----------

